# screen flicker in photoshop



## DRodgers (May 6, 2007)

I transfered my photoshop from the laptop to my new desk top computer and i'm getting screen flicker only in photoshop ..
Can someone help me I think it may be resolution ?


----------



## shorty6049 (May 6, 2007)

could possibly be resolution... or refresh rate.. not sure how you could change those settings just for photoshop though...


----------



## DRodgers (May 6, 2007)

bump.


----------



## DRodgers (May 7, 2007)

TTT.  I'm sure someone must know how to adjust photoshop settings


----------



## ilGimmy (May 13, 2007)

do you have ipoint.exe running?

I had the same problem, and today I discovered it's its fault!

I found more info here: http://forums.techarena.in/showthread.php?t=626401

-- 
Bye,
ilGimmy


----------



## DRodgers (May 13, 2007)

ilGimmy said:


> do you have ipoint.exe running?
> 
> I had the same problem, and today I discovered it's its fault!
> 
> ...





Well I'm shocked at MS Thats exactly the problem as soon as i removed the ipoint software no issues with my PS 7.0 and the trial I'm running for CS3 stopped crashing..

Thanks so much for your help!!
Dave..


----------



## ilGimmy (May 13, 2007)

You're welcome! 


I couldn't believe it too!

I was going to reinstall my machine...but finally found that page!!!

-- 
Bye,
ilGimmy


----------



## JennyFromTheBloggs (Feb 22, 2012)

All the above info is good and correct - but I thought I would add this since Adobe are Crap with their so-called advice.  The problem is much more than a flickering screen of course because if you're using lasso the flicker can cause your lasso to snap shut - also happens with other tools. For me this was costing me far too much loss in productivity hence I wrote a batch file. This works in Windows7 and should work for Vista and XP-sp3 and is for Intellipoint software issue.


OK - so for some people the option of removing Intellipoint Drivers completely is not an option for a variety of reasons. I created a simple solution which works like a charm. I run a BATCH FILE that kills the process before I start using Photoshop 7.0 and then running the same bat after I'm done I restart the process.


This is the Batch File (Stuff in-between the lines);
____________________________________________________________
@ECHO OFF
CLS
:LOOP
ECHO.
ECHO [K]ILL IPOINT
ECHO TART IPOINT
ECHO E[X]IT THE PROGRAM
ECHO.
ECHO.
:: SET /P prompts for input and sets the variable
:: to whatever the user types
SET Choice=
SET /P Choice=Type the letter and press Enter: 
:: The syntax in the next line extracts the substring
:: starting at 0 (the beginning) and 1 character long
IF NOT '%Choice%'=='' SET Choice=%Choice:~0,1%
ECHO.
:: /I makes the IF comparison case-insensitive
IF /I '%Choice%'=='K' GOTO KILL_IP
IF /I '%Choice%'=='S' GOTO START_IP
IF /I '%Choice%'=='X' GOTO END
ECHO "%Choice%" is not valid. Please try again.
ECHO.
GOTO Loop
::
:KILL_IP
taskkill /f /im ipoint.exe
ECHO.
ECHO.
ECHO *** TERMINATED Intellipoint Process ***
GOTO END
::
:START_IP
start ipoint.exe
ECHO *** STARTED Intellipoint Process ***
GOTO END
::
ECHO.
ECHO.
:END
ECHO.
ECHO *** PRESS A KEY TO EXIT ***
ECHO.
PAUSE
EXIT
____________________________________________________________


Since I'm on Win7 I create a link on my TaskBar but you can create a shortcut wherever you want - When the bat (In my Case its called W7_Kill or Start iPoint) runs I hit 'K' (its not case sensitive) to kill ipoint.exe and hit 'S' to start iPoint.exe


There your done!


Oh I should add that killing intellipoint does not stop the mouse from working - as windows defaults to HID compliant instead - restarting the process just gives you back all your button functionality. If you're not familiar with batch files, simply open Notepad or other text editor copy the text between the lines above and then save the file with any name you choose with .bat at the end - Run the bat and follow the on screen instructions. The bat closes automatically when your done!


Hope this helps some of you out! 
I registered here just to post this for ya'll so it would be nice to know that it did?


DISCLAIMER
Usual use at your own risk and don't blame me crap disclaimer but don't worry - it should work for you.  Its not an intrusive fix its not really that clever but it works. This is written for Microsoft meece in mind but if you have another mouse driver causing the same problem it might solve that too. Just replace the [ipoint.exe] with your own mouse driver issue.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2012)

How did you find this thread that dies about 5 years ago?

Photoshop 7.0 is about 10 years old now. The current release is Photoshop 12 (CS5). and the release of CS6 (Ps 13) is imminent.


----------



## JennyFromTheBloggs (Feb 22, 2012)

Unlike some people - I don't feel the need to change ALL my software every time the wind changes - Photoshop 7.0 features are full and honestly nothing has arrived in later versions that I find the need for, that 7.0 doesn't already provide.

Whats the matter - don't you understand the script? :lmao:

There are still thousands of people using version 7 and older. This solution provided, I'm sure helps those people out - what has your contribution provided accept arrogant twaddle!

Grow Up and post your useless comments elsewhere!


----------

